# Taking a car into Mexico



## pollyv (Dec 5, 2015)

I will be moving from Toronto to Bucerias in May or June this year. I have a new car that I am considering either driving or shipping to Mexico. Has anyone done either of these options who could give me some advice? I will have permanent resident visa. I understand I would not be able to sell the car in Mexico which is fine because I will keep it until I drive it to the end of its useful life expectancy. I may pull a small uhhaul type trailer with some person belongings.unless cost of shipping is prohibitive am leaning towards shipping. 
If driving what should I be thinking about....routes? Border crossings? Documentation?Should I have it insured by Mexican insurance before I enter Mexico.I understand my Canadian insurance wifi not cover any loss while in Mexico but have not checked if ther is any grace period to allow arrangement of insurance after I arrive in Mexico. I am also told there is some frustration in getting the car plated. 
Are they any of you have done either, ship or drive on permanent resident visa. Would love to get your advice. TIA


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Residentes Permanente cannot have foreign vehicles in Mexico only Residentes Temporal. You will not be able to have your vehicle in Mexico so either import it [ impossible to do now unless it is a 2006 or 2007 ] or sell it and buy a Mexican car. You could apply for a Residente Temporal and keep your car.


----------



## pollyv (Dec 5, 2015)

Not sure what you mean. If I am temp resident I can keep my car but not import it because it is a 2015 model? Perhaps I am choosing the wrong words. Don't i need to import in order to get plates.
Thanks


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

pollyv said:


> Not sure what you mean. If I am temp resident I can keep my car but not import it because it is a 2015 model? Perhaps I am choosing the wrong words. Don't i need to import in order to get plates.
> Thanks


Importing is nationalizing it permanently to get Mexican plates. Temporary Import Permit or TIP is getting a sticker to drive the vehicle in Mexico and leaving a deposit of $500. 00 USD for a 2015 [depends on the year] and a fee of $50.00 USD at the border. This TIP is valid as long as your Mexican Immigration visa is good for but only allowed for Residente Temporal immigration status not for Residente Permanente immigration status - no foreign vehicles allowed for them. 

No need for Mexican plates, just foreign plates, for getting a valid TIP.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

If you decide to go Residente Temporal (RT) so you can have a Canadian plated vehicle in Mexico, YES by all means get Mexican Insurance before you cross the border. No 'grace period' exists and one surely doesn't want to drive in Mexico without insurance. There are several/many places to buy it online and have everything done prior to crossing.

Also be aware that IF you decide to live in Mexico via either the Residente Permanente (RP) or the RT route, there are 'financial' requirements that one must meet. Also, if you decide to go the RT route (to be able to keep your 2015 vehicle in Mexico using a TIP), that visa can only be used for a total of 4 years... after which one must by law 'migrate' to an RP visa status (and at that point the car [and trailer if you go that route] must be removed from Mexico). There is an option with the RT status, after 4 years, to leave the country and reapply for another 4 years as an RP, again going through the financial requirement process. Additionally one cannot sell that trailer in Mexico... it must also be removed. 

From Toronto probably your best crossing would be Laredo Tx, down through San Luis Potosi to Guadalajara and over to the coast and Bucerias. Check back later if you decide to drive for further recommendations for a route.

Good luck with your move.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>>>>> I will keep it until I drive it to the end of its useful life expectancy.

You can only be on a Temporal for 4 years and then are forced to go Permanente at which time no foreign plates


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

sparks said:


> >>>>>> I will keep it until I drive it to the end of its useful life expectancy.
> 
> You can only be on a Temporal for 4 years and then are forced to go Permanente at which time no foreign plates


Not correct, Sparks. After 4 years, you can leave Mexico and return on a new RT, for 4 more years. You must, however, go thru the complete process again.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Polly: Forget your new car if you plan to move to Mexico. After 4 years as a Residente Temporal, you would have to remove it anyway. Since you plan to become Residente Permanente and never have to worry about qualifying again, or renewing with INM periodically, and being able to work, etc., you WILL NOT be allowed to own or drive a non-Mexican vehicle. Your new car is not permanently importable and cannot be nationalized; so, sell it in Canada and replace it with a car purchased in Mexico, in the state of your residence, and avoid all sorts of problems, heartache and expense. Sorry, but that is the way it is now, and has been for the last few years. If you are reading older posts or books, they are obsolete.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

coondawg said:


> Not correct, Sparks. After 4 years, you can leave Mexico and return on a new RT, for 4 more years. You must, however, go thru the complete process again.


Correct if anyone wants to go through the whole thing every 4 years


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

Polly, I'm in the same boat, I want to drive my Jeep and attach a trailer. My Jeep is 2002 and I want to keep it for sentimental value, I called an agent at the border, he said it would cost 5500 dlls to nationalize my car. If I sold the car today I would maybe get 3000? So I decided that when I move to Mexico (couple of months away) I will keep it for 4 more years and keep renewing my temporary resident card. Maybe the law will change and I'll be able to nationalize it at a lower cost? Maybe not, but if not at least I get the car another 4 years. I am trying to find out if it would be possible to nationalize just the trailer but so far no answer.

I found a website where you can put your VIN number and see what the cost would be (minus aduana agent fees) I think it is a government website because it is for the Paisano program but we can use it too. Cotizador de importación de vehículos para paisanos 

I hope this helps.


----------



## pollyv (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks all for this useful info and advice. I think my best choice is to sell my car here in Canada and buy a car once I have moved.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Raypinciotti:
You are not a paisano, nor is Polly. Nice try!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Raypinciotti:
> You are not a paisano, nor is Polly. Nice try!


¿Paisano = mexicano?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> ¿Paisano = mexicano?


Not according to Wikitionary

*English*

*paisano* ‎(_plural_ *paisanos*)


Peasant; rustic
One's fellow countryman; compatriot
native, especially a native of California of mixed Spanish and Indian ancestry
(Southwest U.S.) roadrunner  [quotations ▼]
 *Spanish*

*paisano* m ‎(_plural_ *paisanos*, _feminine_ *paisana*)


a fellow countryman
a peasant (someone who lives in the countryside)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Not according to Wikitionary
> 
> *English*
> 
> ...


What I meant with my post was that RV was equating "paisano" with "mexicano". I didn't mean to imply that that was its strict dictionary definition.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Raypinciotti said:


> I found a website where you can put your VIN number and see what the cost would be (minus aduana agent fees) I think it is a government website because it is for the Paisano program but we can use it too. Cotizador de importación de vehículos para paisanos
> 
> I hope this helps.


RVGringo's point was.... better make sure you qualify because we don't think you do.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Raypinciotti:
> You are not a paisano, nor is Polly. Nice try!


I wonder if this refers to the Unión Campesina Democrática nationalizations that have been used by some facilitators in the past. Does Sonia ever post on this board?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

There we were, having a wonderful conversation until someone hauled out the dictionary.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

mattoleriver said:


> I wonder if this refers to the Unión Campesina Democrática nationalizations that have been used by some facilitators in the past. Does Sonia ever post on this board?


She has not posted here, just in Chapala. I don't think they were referring to that here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> There we were, having a wonderful conversation until someone hauled out the dictionary.


What's wrong with hauling out a dictionary? It just adds useful information to the discussion.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> What's wrong with hauling out a dictionary? It just adds useful information to the discussion.


*If* it adds useful information to the discussion, I'm all for it, but I'm not going to bicker over minor usage.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

AlanMexicali said:


> Residentes Permanente cannot have foreign vehicles in Mexico only Residentes Temporal. You will not be able to have your vehicle in Mexico so either import it [ impossible to do now unless it is a 2006 or 2007 ] or sell it and buy a Mexican car. You could apply for a Residente Temporal and keep your car.


I got tired of hearing that 2006-2007 story so just checked with friend that got back from Nogales. He imported a 1999 Toyota truck (made in US)


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

sparks said:


> I got tired of hearing that 2006-2007 story so just checked with friend that got back from Nogales. He imported a 1999 Toyota truck (made in US)


And there is a good chance his papers are fake. Time will tell when he gets stopped by police and they run a check.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

joaquinx said:


> *, but I'm not going to bicker over minor usage.*


*

If you say so. *


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

coondawg said:


> If you say so.


I just did.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

coondawg said:


> And there is a good chance his papers are fake. Time will tell when he gets stopped by police and they run a check.


It was done by Omar who has been doing it for years


< snip >


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

sparks said:


> It was done by Omar who has been doing it for years
> 
> 
> < snip >


This was edited by a Moderator ..... I guess we can't give recommendations


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is a Paisano program by Aduana for Mexicans crossing from the USA, especially around the holidays, etc., with some special privileges. I do not have details; but heard of it many years ago and recall seeing hand-outs at the border with the information. The latest information found is for 2010 and is for Mexican citizens only; paisanos.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> This was edited by a Moderator ..... I guess we can't give recommendations


You can't provide free advertising to commercial businesses on the open forum, but you can send the information in a PM. And please keep in mind Forum Rule 5: "Please don’t discuss moderator or admin actions in the forums."

Thanks for your cooperation and understanding.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Only certain types of vehicles of certain model years made in North America can be nationalized. The VIN will tell you if it is eligible for nationalizing. If the VIN starts with a letter, it can not be nationalized. An initial number indicates a North American manufacture.

It can only be done at the some border crossings. Laredo and Nogales for sure, perhaps others that I am not aware of.

Click here for all of the details.

Nationalizing Your Vehicle


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

sparks said:


> It was done by Omar who has been doing it for years
> 
> 
> < snip >


IF u check with Sonia, you may find that there have been problems recently with those papers, as nationalization has not officially started up again. That is my take, but, hey, if he is happy, I'm proud for him.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

coondawg said:


> IF u check with Sonia, you may find that there have been problems recently with those papers, as nationalization has not officially started up again. That is my take, but, hey, if he is happy, I'm proud for him.


Sonia the one that was pushing the Campesino plates ???


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> You can't provide free advertising to commercial businesses on the open forum, but you can send the information in a PM. And please keep in mind Forum Rule 5: "Please don’t discuss moderator or admin actions in the forums."
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation and understanding.


Seems to me it's good this went public because I thought "advertising" meant pushing your own business ..... not giving contact information on a recomendation. Must be others that thought pretty much the same

Oh well


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

sparks said:


> Seems to me it's good this went public because I thought "advertising" meant pushing your own business ..... not giving contact information on a recomendation. Must be others that thought pretty much the same
> 
> Oh well


Yeah. I got snapped at also for helping someone out. Just send the info via private message and avoid the scolding.
Regards:welcome:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> Seems to me it's good this went public because I thought "advertising" meant pushing your own business ..... not giving contact information on a recomendation. Must be others that thought pretty much the same
> 
> Oh well


Moderator's note: Advertising means posting an unsolicited promotion of any business or activity, your own or any other. Responding to a specific request for information with a link or other reference to some commercial entity is not advertising and is allowed. 

However, we moderators are human beings and sometimes we don't notice that something was posted as a response to a request or we otherwise miss something. If you feel some post of yours was moderated or infracted in error you can always appeal by sending a Private Message to the moderator involved or another moderator. I know I frequently reverse infractions or reduce them to warnings when people politely inquire about them (If you PM me to tell me I am a jerk for infracting you, I am less likely to reverse it  ).


----------



## bgirl (Sep 13, 2015)

Is this why nobody responded to my post about a real estate agent in this forum? and I just saw another thread where some asked for a real estate agent in Puertos Aventuras and nobody responded to that either ....hmmm:confused2:

as far as this thread I've read a lot on this topic and I'm doing the same thing ...driving my own truck (because I'm bringing my 3 dogs and some personal belongings) and bringing my own trailer. I've researched a great deal on the advantages/disadvantages of the residente temp vs perm. and vs staying on a tourist visa and just leaving every 6 months. There was NO advantage to me to get either Visa at this point in time. After all the research and reading and advice it actually seemed more advisable to stay on a tourist permit and then there REALLY are no issues with my own truck/plates etc for the time being. I've just constantly been told don't be in a rush. I'm trying to remember that every day! There is no time limit on when you can come back after crossing the border so leaving every 6 months just doesn't seem so bad versus the headaches these Visas are causing. just my 2 cents.:thumb:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

bgirl said:


> Is this why nobody responded to my post about a real estate agent in this forum? and I just saw another thread where some asked for a real estate agent in Puertos Aventuras and nobody responded to that either ....hmmm:confused2:
> 
> as far as this thread I've read a lot on this topic and I'm doing the same thing ...driving my own truck (because I'm bringing my 3 dogs and some personal belongings) and bringing my own trailer. I've researched a great deal on the advantages/disadvantages of the residente temp vs perm. and vs staying on a tourist visa and just leaving every 6 months. There was NO advantage to me to get either Visa at this point in time. After all the research and reading and advice it actually seemed more advisable to stay on a tourist permit and then there REALLY are no issues with my own truck/plates etc for the time being. I've just constantly been told don't be in a rush. I'm trying to remember that every day! There is no time limit on when you can come back after crossing the border so leaving every 6 months just doesn't seem so bad versus the headaches these Visas are causing. just my 2 cents.:thumb:


Probably no one responded because no one has any suggestions for a real estate agent.

You are probably wise to come on a tourist visa for awhile until you figure out what you want to do for the long term.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just remember that you, and the truck, and the trailer, will have to leave Mexico every 180 days if you use the tourist permit. You cannot leave them behind; the truck and trailer become a temporarily imported unit, and must enter and exit together. Neither can be sold in Mexico.
A Residente temporal visa would allow you to leave the truck and trailer in Mexico, if you left temporarily, for up to four years; the life of an RT visa with its renewals.


----------



## bgirl (Sep 13, 2015)

Has anyone brought a motorcycle with them? I know I read something about recreational vehicles i.e. boats, jet skis, but the motorcycle and truck both being registered to me will they not let me do it? I've read where you could if you had another passenger with you but what if it's just me? Has anyone done this? I have 2 and I know I'm not getting them both in lol ...just hoped I could bring 1


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The restriction is one vehicle per person, and they must be the owner/importer. So, it looks like you will have to take only one; the truck or the moto.


----------



## bgirl (Sep 13, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> The restriction is one vehicle per person, and they must be the owner/importer. So, it looks like you will have to take only one; the truck or the moto.


If they would ever get that ferry going again life would be so much easier
Last year they were saying spring of this year....Now it's fall...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

bgirl said:


> If they would ever get that ferry going again life would be so much easier
> Last year they were saying spring of this year....Now it's fall...


What ferry: La Paz - Topolobampo or La Paz - Mazatlán or something else?


----------



## bgirl (Sep 13, 2015)

Tampa to Cancun ....boy would that make my trip simple. But it keeps getting delayed. You can take pets and the vehicle. :dance:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

bgirl said:


> Tampa to Cancun ....boy would that make my trip simple. But it keeps getting delayed. You can take pets and the vehicle. :dance:


I didn't know there had ever been a ferry on that side. Interesting.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

I believe it would be Tampa - Progresso. Only problem is - it has been about to happen for years. Personally - I wouldn't hold my breath.

Edit : And then I would question if Tampa was truly set up for exporting vehicles to Mexico the way the Texas border etc is - but I have no idea.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

chuck846 said:


> I believe it would be Tampa - Progresso. Only problem is - it has been about to happen for years. Personally - I wouldn't hold my breath.
> 
> Edit : And then I would question if Tampa was truly set up for exporting vehicles to Mexico the way the Texas border etc is - but I have no idea.


Yes, United Caribbean Lines has been proposing the Florida-Yucatan ferry service for years now. So far, all they have actually offered are apologies.

Now, they are proposing ferry service from Florida to Cuba as well. More apologies coming for that soon, as well, I expect.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Chelloveck said:


> Yes, United Caribbean Lines has been proposing the Florida-Yucatan ferry service for years now. So far, all they have actually offered are apologies.
> 
> Now, they are proposing ferry service from Florida to Cuba as well. More apologies coming for that soon, as well, I expect.


For YEARS there have been Florida based companies just waiting to pounce on a Florida/Cuba connection. There is even an ETF you can invest in - CUBA. I think the main beneficiary of Florida<->Cuba is going to be the Florida East Coast Railway.


----------



## bgirl (Sep 13, 2015)

Chelloveck said:


> Yes, United Caribbean Lines has been proposing the Florida-Yucatan ferry service for years now. So far, all they have actually offered are apologies.
> 
> Now, they are proposing ferry service from Florida to Cuba as well. More apologies coming for that soon, as well, I expect.


They didn't offer apologies for the Cuba ferry ....They said The hold up is the Cuban Govt. The Cuba Tampa ferry was supposed to start running before the Mexico deal was

And yes there was a Tampa Progresso ferry in 2003 and I believe in the late 90's as well. I think 97'

I didn't say I was holding my breathe I just said it sure would be nice and make things super easy for a whole lot of people ....Florida to the Yucatan/Costa Maya/Riviera Maya.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

bgirl said:


> They didn't offer apologies for the Cuba ferry ....They said The hold up is the Cuban Govt. The Cuba Tampa ferry was supposed to start running before the Mexico deal was
> 
> And yes there was a Tampa Progresso ferry in 2003 and I believe in the late 90's as well. I think 97'
> 
> I didn't say I was holding my breathe I just said it sure would be nice and make things super easy for a whole lot of people ....Florida to the Yucatan/Costa Maya/Riviera Maya.


Ojala. Buena suerte !


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

chuck846 said:


> Ojala. Buenos suerte !


Buena suerte - lo siento.

We took maybe 5-6 days driving from South Florida to Central Mexico. Just take your time and enjoy the journey.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

By the time the ferry gets to Cuba no one will be able to afford a room in Cuba the way it is going....My nephew went to cuba a couple of times a year to work, he just got back and said it was now full od Americans and the prices had tripled since its last trip maybe a year ago ..


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

I was told that after 4 years you have to send your car back to where it came from and purchase one in MX? They said I could have my car as a temporary resident but after 4 years you have to send it back... Was I given the wrong information?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

LuvBugLiz21 said:


> I was told that after 4 years you have to send your car back to where it came from and purchase one in MX? They said I could have my car as a temporary resident but after 4 years you have to send it back... Was I given the wrong information?


You received the correct information. You may temporarily import your car, if you own it, and pay a deposit of several hundred dollars, upon entry into Mexico with approval from a consulate for a Residente Temporal visa. Upon completing the visa process at INM in the area of your Mexican residence, you must notify Aduana/Banjercito of your change of status. You will have to do that again at the annual renewal, which I suggest that you do for the full three years that remain. Then, before the end of the four year life of the Residente Temporal, you must remove that vehicle from Mexico, have the sticker officially removed and receipted, regain your deposit and never possess or drive another foreign car in Mexico again, if you progress to a Residente Permanente visa. If you wish to have another vehicle, it must be purchased in Mexico.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

LuvBugLiz21 said:


> I was told that after 4 years you have to send your car back to where it came from and purchase one in MX? They said I could have my car as a temporary resident but after 4 years you have to send it back... Was I given the wrong information?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, that is not completely correct. Only if you wish to go Permanente is that the case. If you wish to continue as a RT with your car, then you just leave the country, and do the process for the RT over again. Then, you can have your car, just as before. Also, you could just come as a Tourist, renewing every 6 months your permit and car, which could be less expensive, if you were planning a trip NOB every 6 months anyway. Your choice, lots of options, that can fit your style.

Is that about right, RV?


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

We drove into Mexico (in our now 16 year old NAFTA car) with our Permanent Residents pre-approval right around the time they created that status. We bought a TIP at the border. We got settled in Mexico and then started investigating how to get local plates/registration. We called Aduana (CDMX). They recommended a large broker. For a lot of money (let's say $2K USD) he got us a valid pedimento and cancelled our TIP. We had to physically visit Aduana CDMX as part of the process - where they took photos etc. We then returned to our home state where - after quite a wait - we received our plates/registration. 

Times change. Perhaps we were lucky. We weren't trying to cheat anyone's system. We were just polite and smiled a lot - and paid. We knew the car. We have always taken VERY good care of it. It is possibly BETTER than new. It should last many years yet.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

chuck846 said:


> We drove into Mexico (in our now 16 year old NAFTA car) with our Permanent Residents pre-approval right around the time they created that status. We bought a TIP at the border. We got settled in Mexico and then started investigating how to get local plates/registration. We called Aduana (CDMX). They recommended a large broker. For a lot of money (let's say $2K USD) he got us a valid pedimento and cancelled our TIP. We had to physically visit Aduana CDMX as part of the process - where they took photos etc. We then returned to our home state where - after quite a wait - we received our plates/registration.
> 
> Times change. Perhaps we were lucky. We weren't trying to cheat anyone's system. We were just polite and smiled a lot - and paid. We knew the car. We have always taken VERY good care of it. It is possibly BETTER than new. It should last many years yet.
> 
> Your mileage may vary.


I don't want to be the bearer of bad tidings, Chuck, but reading on another forum, I found that if you had your car "nationalized" in Mexico (cost about $2K) and you received PLATES with the fee, then those processes were illegal and you actually have fraudulent papers. So, some day if you get stopped and they check the validity, you could be subject to jail. I would check that out, if it were me, with someone that I could trust, and who is an expert, not the person who did the process. Good luck.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

coondawg said:


> I don't want to be the bearer of bad tidings, Chuck, but reading on another forum, I found that if you had your car "nationalized" in Mexico (cost about $2K) and you received PLATES with the fee, then those processes were illegal and you actually have fraudulent papers. So, some day if you get stopped and they check the validity, you could be subject to jail. I would check that out, if it were me, with someone that I could trust, and who is an expert, not the person who did the process. Good luck.


Our pedimento is 100 % valid. SAT 'scrutinized' it before allowing us to get the car registered in Mexico. That was the cause of the delay. We did not import under any AMPRO. We have successfully re-registered the car with absolutely no issues several times. The plates we received were issued by Transporte - not as part of the nationalization process.

I know ya'll are talking the 'party line'. Most people probably aren't willing to pay $2K USD to import an 'old' car. I am simply stating our experience - which today might be different, if not impossible.

Coondawg : A lot of the information you find on the internet is useful/informative - but sometimes a person has to just 'try' anyway.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

chuck846 said:


> Our pedimento is 100 % valid. SAT 'scrutinized' it before allowing us to get the car registered in Mexico. That was the cause of the delay. We did not import under any AMPRO. We have successfully re-registered the car with absolutely no issues several times. The plates we received were issued by Transporte - not as part of the nationalization process.
> 
> I know ya'll are talking the 'party line'. Most people probably aren't willing to pay $2K USD to import an 'old' car. I am simply stating our experience - which today might be different, if not impossible.
> 
> Coondawg : A lot of the information you find on the internet is useful/informative - but sometimes a person has to just 'try' anyway.


You lost me in those last 2 paragraphs. And, I'm sure you checked the vin number online in the government place to see if it was actually legally registered, and the plates were not issued before the date of nationalization. If you are happy, I'm happy for you. We have done 2 cars, but we were the ones who got the plates, not someone else.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

coondawg said:


> You lost me in those last 2 paragraphs. And, I'm sure you checked the vin number online in the government place to see if it was actually legally registered, and the plates were not issued before the date of nationalization. If you are happy, I'm happy for you. We have done 2 cars, but we were the ones who got the plates, not someone else.


We picked up our own plates at Transporte - after perhaps 2 or 3 paper tags waiting for SAT to give us the nod. And last year Morelos required everyone to pick up new plates - as a way to ensure that everyone had valid auto insurance - no issues at all.

We are just 'little ants'


----------

